# Destin Bridge?



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anybody been fishin destin bridge lately or the jetties?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang,didnt know you can still fish off the jetties!? Thought they roped it off for the wildlife endangered species thing?


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I fished destin bridge yesterday and didnt catch anything. I was walking back to the truck off the bridge and saw a 5 ft. shark. A guy spearfishing around the bridge had it swim inbetween his legs trying to get his two sheepshead. He saw schools of sheepshead swimming by the pylons but I never hooked one.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i posted that in the spearfishing section. all the sheephead were concentrated on the large square base pylons. the school were of around 20-30 movin back and forth to mingle with the other schools. there were about five to six botsfishing so i didn't want to crowd them or i could give you a betterr count on each pylon

THE BOATS WERE ALL CATCHING SHEEPIES. ME BEING IN THE WATER WASN'T SCARING THEM AT ALL,THE SPEEPIES I MEAN.

SNIPER SPEAR-IT


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Isn't it illegal to spearfish there? If it is you shouldn't spear there anymore. It is your responsibility to obey the laws even if you don't agree with them. It is also your responsibility to know the laws. I'm not trying to bash on spearfishing, I'm a spearfisher myself, just make sure you do it legally.


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

> *SeminoleSpearer (3/27/2008)*Isn't it illegal to spearfish there? If it is you shouldn't spear there anymore. It is your responsibility to obey the laws even if you don't agree with them. It is also your responsibility to know the laws. I'm not trying to bash on spearfishing, I'm a spearfisher myself, just make sure you do it legally.


He will have to pay a fine if it is illegal and he gets caught, so I don't see where the problem is. If it is a chance he is willing to take, I say have at it.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

that dont make it right though does it ?


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

THE NORTH BRIDGE SHOULD BE OK AS YOU CANT FISH FROM IT BUT THE SOUTH SIDE COULD GET YOU A FINE. THAT IS ALSO ONLY IF THE LAW LOOKS AND SEES TWO BRIDGES LIKE I DO.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *Trucki-n-ihsiF (3/25/2008)*Dang,didnt know you can still fish off the jetties!? Thought they roped it off for the wildlife endangered species thing?


No - the short-cut that used to be there to the west jetty is roped off by the base, but you can still walk around the point and up to the jetty - it takes maybe 15 minutes. And the fishing is usually worth it.

And, of course, the east jetty is very easy access.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

What can usually be caught off the jetties through the summer months? I want to make a few trips out there this summer and would like to know what gear to hump out there and what tactics to use. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE by File13:

"He will have to pay a fine if it is illegal and he gets caught, so I don't see where the problem is. If it is a chance he is willing to take, I say have at it."



Dude, what an attitude!?! The same thing could be said about theft, rape and murder. I'd like to see your rapsheet! Get REAL and get a life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spearing



Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bowhunting, gigging, spearfishing, or any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)". The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species which are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed which are managed by the Commission, and those not managed by the Commission are allowed to be harvested by spearing:



Billfish (all species), Bonefish, Nassau Grouper, Pompano, Spotted Eagle Ray, Tarpon, Spotted Seatrout, African Pompano, Sturgeon, Goliath Grouper, Red Drum, Permit , Manta Ray, Snook, Weakfish, Tripletail, Sharks, Blue Crab, Stone Crab, Lobster. Also: Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean)



You May NOT Spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging):



-- Effective July 1, 2001, Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possesion of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.



-- Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.



-- Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea--except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.



-- In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line.



-- For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law.



-- In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Department of Environmental Protection, Division of Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) Fishermen who catch and/or sell fish harvested by spearing are subject to the same rules and limitations that other fishermen in the state are required to follow.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I fis


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I fished the west jetties two days ago and got on quite a few lady fish, blue fish, and one three foot hammerhead. Ladies and blues on silver and gold spoons and hammerhead on dead shrimp. I wouldnt plan on hitting the west jetties with a strong west wind however. I made the mistake and couldnt get out passed halfway on the rocks, as the waves were coming over them..


----------

